# New Glock 17 Gen4 MOS



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

Out to the range today to test the new barrel and adjust the Viper sight. Put 100 rounds thru the gun. No hang ups with the gun. The barrel is more accurate than the Glock barrel.
I am done with this Glock17 Gen4 MOS 9mm.
What I have installed.
Vortex Viper Red Dot
ZEV .300 Co-witness sights
Tactical Magwell
KKM Match 9mm Drop-in Suppressor Thread Barrel


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice combo! :smt023


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

Great Day at the Range with my Glock 17 Gen4 MOS 
This is now with all the upgrades made to this pistol.

Down to Tampa Shoot Straight range to see what this gun can do with the upgrade parts that I installed this week. I put 125 rounds thru the gun with no hang ups. The trigger worked great. I was able to keep 20 rounds out of 30 in a 3" bull at 7 yards. Which for an old guy like me with the shakes is a great thing . The Vortex Viper red dot worked great on this gun. The parts I put in a Ghost 3.5lb Ultimate Kit for Glock trigger Connector & Wollf Competition springs and a Titanium plunger. Also a KKM match 9mm Suppressor thread barrel. The only thing the barrel threaded cap kept coming loose while shooting the gun some of you guys may know what to do about this problem. Installed a rear slide racker plate for me it helps having a full shoulder replacement last year. Also have a extended slide lock lever and extended slide stop release coming need these two items for me to work the slide .


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice looking Glock Angelo. I just got back from North Port. It was a little warm but the humity was pretty good so was a nice trip.


----------



## 1776 (Jun 6, 2016)

How you you compare it top the Glock 19? Looking to buy the first Glock and I am wondering which to get.


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

1776
I can't tell you about any other Glock this is the second one for me the first one I bought 20 years ago and only had it for about one year. The Glock 19 seems to be a big seller because I think it is smaller than the 17 so is easy to carry. I bought the Glock 17 mainly for the slide cut for the red dot. I also have a S&W CORE which has the slide cut for the red dot. At the old age this is a great help when your eyes can't see the sights or the target .


----------

